# Ersatz für Speedport W303V gesucht!



## Jurado18 (8. September 2012)

*Ersatz für Speedport W303V gesucht!*

Moin,

ich suche einen Ersatz für unseren Speedport w303v, weil dieser aktuell stark an seine Grenzen stößt. Wir beziehen aktuell DSL 6000, weil DSL16000 bei uns in der Straße leider nicht verfügbar ist. Allerdings wäre es sicherlich sinnvoll, wenn der Router VDSL-fähig wäre um einfach vorzusorgen und nicht direkt wieder ein neues Gerät anschaffen zu müssen, wenn die Bandbreite sich erhöht. WLan ist natürlich Pflicht, meine gute Reichweite wäre top ist aber nicht zwingend. 5 Ghz/Dualband ist wünschenswert. Auch wichtig ist VoIP, weil darüber unser Telefon läuft. 

Ich bitte um Vorschläge, da Router leider nicht so mein Fachgebiet sind! Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus 

grüße Jay


----------



## K3n$! (8. September 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Speedport W303V gesucht!*

Dann würde ich entweder einen gebrauchten Speedport W920v/W921v nehmen, oder eine gebrauchte Fritzbox 7570
oder eine Fritzbox 3370 (kann auch gebraucht sein) oder einen Speedport W723v. 

Ich würde allerdings immer nur das kaufen, was ich auch brauche, genau wie beim PC. 
Bei mir läuft eine FB 7570 am T-Com VDSL Anschluss wunderbar. 

Die Frage wäre auch, ob ihr in naher Zukunft überhaupt VDSL bekommt. 
Wenn nicht, dann nimm lieber eine gebrauchte FB 7270.

Alle Geräte können auch im 5GHz-Band senden, aber nicht alle gleichzeitig.


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (8. September 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Speedport W303V gesucht!*

Ich würde Dir zu einer Fritz!Box von AVM raten, klar die Speedport ist nichts anderes, nur sind bei der Box von AVM doch etwas hochwertigere Komponenten verbaut und die Bedienung ist Kinderleicht!
Ich selbst nutze eine 7270 und das Teil ist unverwüstlich!


----------



## Jurado18 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Speedport W303V gesucht!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Welche der Gerät sind denn Dualband-fähig? Die FB 7270 nicht, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Gebraucht empfiehlst du warum? Wegen geringerer Kosten oder wegen der Unwägbarkeit bzgl. des Zeitpunkts ab dem VDSL verfügbar ist??


----------



## Research (8. September 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Speedport W303V gesucht!*



Jurado18 schrieb:


> []Gebraucht empfiehlst du warum? Wegen geringerer Kosten oder wegen der Unwägbarkeit bzgl. des Zeitpunkts ab dem VDSL verfügbar ist??


 
Sowohl als auch. Wo wohnst du? Stadt oder Land? Wann wurde bei euch ausgebaut?


----------



## Quake2008 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Speedport W303V gesucht!*

Soll ich dir ehrlich was sagen. Du hast grademal DSL 6000 wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal volle Leistung Dsl 16000 wird es so schnell nicht geben und von Vdsl träumen so einige Leute. Wozu willst du dir einen Vdsl Router besorgen? Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen die sorgen jetzt schon für den Weltuntergang vor, ich glaube eher der Weltuntergang kommt der Telekom zuvor.


----------



## Scroll (8. September 2012)

Ich wurde nicht sagen das dort nicht bald was geschieht. Im nachbarsdorf bei uns war auch bis vor kurzem "nur" dsl 6000 moglich, jetzt gibt es dort vdsl50. Halte das vorsorgen gar nicht mal verkehrt, man weis nie wie schnell das gehen kann 

Mfg


----------



## Jurado18 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Speedport W303V gesucht!*

Ich wohne im Vorort einer Stadt. Eine Straße weiter gibt es DSL16000, unsere Leitung ist relativ stabil bei 6000. Wann zuletzt ausgebaut wurde, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Im Landkreis bzw. in den Vorstädten wurde teilweise vor kurzem auf VDSL aufgestockt.

Ich stimme dem absolut zu, dass das durchaus Verschwendung sein könnte, genauso gut könnte ich mich aber auch in einem halben Jahr ärgern weil ich nicht vorgesorgt habe.


----------



## K3n$! (9. September 2012)

*AW: Ersatz für Speedport W303V gesucht!*

1. Die 7270 kann lt. AVM Seite auch im 5GHz-Band funken. 
2. Gebraucht, weil die Dinger sehr lange halten und in der Neuanschaffung meiner Meinung nach recht teuer sind. 
Warum soll man also einen Haufen Geld ausgeben, wenn das gar nicht von Nöten ist ?
Ich selbst fahre mit meiner FB 7570 für 45€ sehr gut. 
3. @Quake2008: Seine jetzige Bandbreite hat überhaupt nichts mit VDSL zu tun. 
Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Techniken und daher kann man auch VDSL50 bekommen, wenn via ADSL nur 384KBit/s möglich ist. 

Ich persönlich würde wie geschrieben auf die FB 7270 setzen und bei Bedarf eine neue FB kaufen. 
Mach dich mal schlau, wie es bei dir zwecks Ausbau von VDSL aussieht.


----------

